# Pulling Hair out of Tail



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Our 9 month old female started pulling hair out from her tail in small clumps. Any suggestions why this is happening and how to prevent?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Have you inspected her tail to see if anything is caught in her fur?


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes we have. I am wondering if she needs her anal sacs expressed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My Golden did this as a pup. It was a combination of boredom and allergies.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucy did this last spring for a little while and hasn't done it since. Thankfully the hair has almost completely grown back. Not sure why she did it


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My daughter s golden Molson did this, we realized he had fleas, they are really really b ad this year. ..


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie would do this. But then, she likes to eat her fur. I think tail fur tastes the best, maybe?


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

We have an apt at 3:45 to get the anal sacs check out so hopefully that is it!


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had this issue with our Golden who passed. You could try mixing half original strength/flavor listerine with half Grannick's bitter apple spray. And spray in the area she's been chewing/licking. But definitely get the anal glands expressed. Doc's glands were located in a different position from most other dogs and so they wouldn't express themselves naturally. We had to take him in every 2-3 mos to get them done, but they'll also show you how to do it yourself. He would usually start scooting his butt on the ground. Sometimes its a neurological issue too... Or allergies... Or fleas...


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Vet said no fleas. There was no irritation near the area, so allergies are unlikely. He expressed her sacs and they weren't terribly full, but it was thick so that could be the cause. He said some dogs do it and then stop. Hopefully it will stop or she will have a funny looking tail.


----------



## LJandK (Jul 14, 2013)

Kazuri does this all the time, too. Her tail is quite "bald"  I asked my vet about it when she was spayed and he said didn't look like the tail was irritated so he didn't think allergies.... He thought maybe anxiety, boredom, or just a funny "tick"/habit. Must be a sister thing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tbrenk73 (Nov 11, 2010)

She doesn't do it all the time and even does it when we are home and with her. She threw up a decent size hair ball the other morning too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

